# Need to get some new, good, cheap computer speakers



## bdeesh (Jun 11, 2012)

Im new to these boards. Been wanting to increase my knowledge on audio, video, home theater, etc. This is a good time to start that now that my speakers are breaking down.

So i got Logitech Z4 2.1 speakers with a subwoofer. I dunno exactly how old these are, but they were around in 2007.

Since this product is at least 5 years old, i wanna know if i can better speakers for a similar price i got them at, which is around 70-90 dollars. I really wanna spend 40-70. I've done a google search but i only get really cheap speakers or $100-$300 speakers.

I need speakers that would be good for music, games, movies on my computer, and a gaming console. A headphone jack is a must. I dont have a huge desk so only need a left and right speaker with a subwoofer at the bottom. Price range is 40-70, but would consider anything up to 100. I really dont wanna spend that much, i dont need anything fancy for now. Just something similar to my Logitech Z4s.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

The Klipsch Promedia 2.1s will be similar to your Logitechs - I have both and they are very close in performance. Their normal price is about $150 but you may find them on sale for less.


----------



## Big Dave (Jan 26, 2012)

Monsoon makes some wonderful computer speakers.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

I would look at Altec Lansing


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum. Have fun. Dennis


----------

